# Training after 40



## BadBoys (Oct 23, 2015)

Not sure if I posted in the correct location but my question is can you still grow and become a bigger and better body builder after 40 or do you stop gaining muscle despite all the cycling and hard work at a certain age and if so what age do you think this is.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 23, 2015)

Snake is like 60 and prettier then all of us...


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2015)

Yup, Seeker is also around 80 or so... still a big fukr.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 23, 2015)

Only 60? Dang.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 23, 2015)

Snake is massive and a buffet of manliness


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 23, 2015)

Snake is an outlier. I'd say he's in the top 99.99 percentile for his age group. I mean, not a lot of people in their late 60's still even workout.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok, since no one is going to answer your question and only want to use your post to again, pick on the old man, I will answer it. 

By the way BadBoys, you're new. Stick around and they will bust your balls too.

The answer as I see it;
It depends where you're at now and where you were at 30 y.o. If you looked like shit at 30, you can look better then that at 40. I personally don't think a 40+ year old man can compete with his former 30 year old self without some help, even if it's only TRT. I feel a BBer look is easier to maintain into your 40's than the ability to move big weights as an older PLer. I have been in the game a long time and would trade a time machine for any AAS.  

Here's the take away; it doesn't matter. I've come to terms with this and trust me, it really doesn't matter. Hit the gym, give it all you got and be proud of what you see in the mirror. The gap you can put between yourself an others now is much greater than the gap at 25 y.o.

I think I need a nap. Good luck!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 23, 2015)

snake said:


> Ok, since no one is going to answer your question and only want to use your post to again, pick on the old man, I will answer it.
> 
> By the way BadBoys, you're new. Stick around and they will bust your balls too.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you are around my friend, makes me feel younger...lol Back to whittling.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 23, 2015)

My Dad is 52 and he is a monster. He is 5'11 and 211lbs right now. I would say he is no more then 18% bf or less judging by how much of the top of his abs you can see and his Vascularity.

Yea... You can get big after 40.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2015)

After 40 you can make strength and size gains that seem to depend on what you have to work with. If you trained hard when you were younger and have muscles that have been big and strong before they can be brought back into shape. If you never trained your muscles when you were younger and want to start getting big & ripped muscles after 40 I think you may need steroids.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm in my 50s and I've never deadlifted 600 lbs, squated 550lbs, and benched more than more 400lbs. Guess what? I will this year. You damn right you can continue to make gains into your 40's. Surround yourself with the 'RIGHT" people, continue to learn and it will happen.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 23, 2015)

seeker said:


> i'm in my 50s and i've never deadlifted 600 lbs, squated 550lbs, and benched more than more 400lbs. Guess what? I will this year. You damn right you can continue to make gains into your 40's. Surround yourself with powerlifters, continue to learn and it will happen.



fify :32 (20):


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2015)

every decade after 30 you are just going to need to work that much harder for those gains.

Muscle gain, fatloss, recomp, PL-ing, etc.  

at 40, TRT will be huge.  unless you have super hi natty numbers, your going to need some help in the T dept., so id make sure thats not a issue you will be facing.  If so, take care of it before hand.  Get with a doc and try to get 100mg a wk.  quite a few will even goto 200mg a wk.  


Next, diet, just like passing 30.......everything you eat past 30/35/40 will have a greater & greater effect.  Those saturated fats, the hi sodium, etc.  All of it needs to be 100% on point for you to make decent (slow but steady without a lot of help) progress.  So you need great cal intake, solid protein, slow carbs, healthy fats.  Also take into account if you want growth, your going to need to toss in an extra 800 cals.  If your seeking fatloss, your going to need to drop 800 cals from your norm.  etc.  

So, everything just needs to be that much better because your fighting a harder and harder battle.  Its not impossbile, but age isnt on your side.  


So, your going to need to clean up your diet pretty good unless its already really clean.  Your going to really need to work in the gym for your body goals (muscle, fatloss, etc) and cheat meals will become something of the past almost & last, have fun.  

if you dont like all this shit, dont do it.  97.5% of us all here love it, we would workout in 40 degree temps if we had to.  So if this isnt you, it isnt you.  But thats not to say you cant become it.




GL


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I'm in my 50s and I've never deadlifted 600 lbs, squated 550lbs, and benched more than more 400lbs. Guess what? I will this year. You damn right you can continue to make gains into your 40's. Surround yourself with the 'RIGHT" people, continue to learn and it will happen.



Strength first gramps!!! I may have to fly out if you do a meet. Seek in a singlet > cialis for boner strength.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> fify :32 (20):



+1 haha I've never quitting this shit. Well, I meant to say I'll hit those number in the next 12 months....or die trying..lol hitting them is a better option.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Strength first gramps!!! I may have to fly out if you do a meet. Seek in a singlet > cialis for boner strength.



Don't worry doc. Pob already convinced me that going back east for a meet is best. The support is much greater over there


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 23, 2015)

When I was 40 I was small and weak around 210 with a 315 bench. 

I'm 43 now. Just weighed in at 260 this week and bench in the 450 range. 

So yea you can get bigger and better after 40.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 23, 2015)

Well yeah but you're on tren for life


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 24, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Well yeah but you're on tren for life



It's a toss up now between Deca and tren.  I ran Deca all summer and it made my dick bigger so...


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> When I was 40 I was small and weak around 210 with a 315 bench.



LMAO you arrogant SOB :32 (18):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> When I was 40 I was small and weak around 210 with a 315 bench.
> 
> I'm 43 now. Just weighed in at 260 this week and bench in the 450 range.
> 
> So yea you can get bigger and better after 40.



260? Fatass


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 24, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> LMAO you arrogant SOB :32 (18):



You know my what I always say ?  If you can't bench 300, your a fukkin pussy.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess I need to hurry up with This Tren cycle I got ready then


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 24, 2015)

I am 40 in a few months and I have been on TRT since nov 2012. I have made the most improvement in my body since then. Look way better and bigger from age 29 to 39


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll chime in with the old ****s aboard,it's hard for me to gain muscle at 49,and I eat as close to the right stuff as possible,and it's also harder for me to cut bf%...it's a day to day job for me just to do the best I can,I'm not a bber or competitor,I just want to be in Decent shape by the time I'm 50!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Don't worry doc. Pob already convinced me that going back east for a meet is best. The support is much greater over there



Ok then Seek, you come out to our coast and the food and Latinas are on me!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> It's a toss up now between Deca and tren.  I ran Deca all summer and it made my dick bigger so...










[/IMG]


----------



## HDH (Oct 24, 2015)

With gear, gh, slin, knowing how to diet for your goals and the right mental attitude, you can look however you want.

You just have less time to do it in.

H


----------



## SoldierBull (Oct 24, 2015)

By lookin at the cover of the new Flex with Big Lou on it i would say there is definitely hope!


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 24, 2015)

I started lifting at 40 I'm stronger,look better and I'm still gaining at 45 gear free for now


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 24, 2015)

I know from experience if you don't eat enough calories and you don't get your protein in for the day (at least 1gram per pound of body weight) you will not get much muscle growth at all during cycle. About all you will get is insane pups and strength increase.  To get big you have to eat big and clean not dirty. Protein intake is so important I can't stress enough. I wasted a lot of cycles in the beginning not knowing these things. This cycle I am on now will determine a lot about my future blast. If I dont get the results I am wanting I may just stick to my TRT


----------

